
Show HN: Envoice – Send invoices and let your customers pay you online - marjann
https://www.envoice.in/app?pid=hn
======
brudgers
The landing page does not address several of _my_ important questions:

1\. How exactly does money get from my clients to me?

2\. What evidence do I have that the service is trustworthy with my data and
more importantly my money and even more importantly my client's money?

Good luck.

~~~
marjann
@brudgers thank you for your points. We are integrating with PayPal, Payoneer
and Stripe. We do interfere with the transactions.

We do not charge any transaction fees. It is up to the PayPal, Payoneer and
Stripe to define their transaction fees for your account.

Regarding your data, we are hosting the service on Windows Azure. Database is
encrypted and backup on daily basis.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Kindest regards, Marjan, Founder of Envoice

~~~
ryanbertrand
We do _not_ interfere with the transactions. :)

